# My twin LaMancha does, Anya and Petals!



## FamilyWhale (Jul 27, 2015)

I am so proud to be a parent to these wonderful girls. They have changed my life in so many ways. :new here: , but you may have already seen me posting pitcures of my "dirls" as I call them. Sounds cuter than girls.  :fluffy:

I would love to see pictures of other people's cuties if you want to post them. I'm a new goat "mom", so I've only ever had these twins, but I am interested in other types of goats, their attributes, how they are different from LaManchas, what the different breeds act like and so on.  We're a dairy-only farm here, so any information you would like to share about dairy goating would be great!

Cheers!!!!

Whale


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## FamilyWhale (Jul 27, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> They sure are cute!


Thank you, Ksalvagno! I love them so dearly! Just seeing and reading this inspired me.  I'm going out to see them. Hah!:angelgoat::clap::sun::dance::thumbup:

Cheeers!

<3 Whale


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are precious ! Love how they smile , too cute 
LaManchas are very comical and endearing , absolutely one of my favorite all time breeds. I have two , mother and daughter who are identical in personality.
They "talk" back to me every time i call them , guaranteed , lol…And the young daughter will carry on a "conversation" with you , its hysterical !

This is Blondie's daughter Jillybug


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Very cute! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, LaManchas, Nubians, and Recorded Grades for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Very pretty girls!! Lamancha are my fav breed, yet I only have a few :tear:...one day it will be the larger part of our herd lol...here is Dedra..my retained doeling from my precious Rosie who is now 8 years old...also pictured...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You asked for it.

Gypsy our 9 year old matriarch, Busy Bee my gentle sweet momma, Patti my special girl and queen, Twinkles my goof, Xena my lil bean, and Odyssey the new girl (half Lamancha, half Nigerian dwarf)!

Also got a picture of Gale ... but am missing Max and Valentino due to a computer wipe. They're on my website, though.


----------



## FamilyWhale (Jul 27, 2015)

Trickyroo said:


> They are precious ! Love how they smile , too cute
> LaManchas are very comical and endearing , absolutely one of my favorite all time breeds. I have two , mother and daughter who are identical in personality.
> They "talk" back to me every time i call them , guaranteed , lol&#8230;And the young daughter will carry on a "conversation" with you , its hysterical !
> 
> This is Blondie's daughter Jillybug


They are! I love these girls beyond measure. Absolutely! My girls LOOOOOOOVE to talk and always let me know when they are ready to be spoiled by sweet feed. We are working with hay now. They love to eat from "mom's" hand, so I spend about 30 minutes a day letting them chew chow the hay from my hand. We spend 45 minute to an hour together every night running and playing as well. We have our morning love time as well. My girls are twins, and share some very similar traits, but are so different in ways. Awww! I love conversing with them. If they so much as hear a PEEP they are always ready to say I love you. Their pen is directly across from the front of the house, so I get to see them every time I step outside (around 20 times a day).

Ooooo! Your gals are soooo cute!


----------



## FamilyWhale (Jul 27, 2015)

twokidsandafarm said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, LaManchas, Nubians, and Recorded Grades for milk, show, and fun!
> www.twokidsandafarm.com


Thank you! I am sooo proud of them! Such wonderful big girls now


----------



## FamilyWhale (Jul 27, 2015)

happybleats said:


> Very pretty girls!! Lamancha are my fav breed, yet I only have a few :tear:...one day it will be the larger part of our herd lol...here is Dedra..my retained doeling from my precious Rosie who is now 8 years old...also pictured...


Thank you!  I absolutely adore LaManchas. Everything about them.  D'aw. Maybe sometime after I kid Anya and Petals you can visit Arkansas to get some of the most love-infused girls in the world!!! We will only sell them to the best care takers and I know you are goat expert! How awesome would that be?! Oh my goodness, I love your gils. They are so beautiful. What a beautiful mom too. Please hug them for me.


----------



## FamilyWhale (Jul 27, 2015)

ThreeHavens said:


> You asked for it.
> 
> Gypsy our 9 year old matriarch, Busy Bee my gentle sweet momma, Patti my special girl and queen, Twinkles my goof, Xena my lil bean, and Odyssey the new girl (half Lamancha, half Nigerian dwarf)!
> 
> Also got a picture of Gale ... but am missing Max and Valentino due to a computer wipe. They're on my website, though.


Ooooo! They are all stunning. So unique in their personalities. Beautiful girls! It's fantastic that you have Gypsy. What a great matriarch. She looks very gentle, but strong.

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you! Gypsy is a very rewarding goat to have. She is retired but she has a sweetness only a life of love can give them, and all she wants now is to be snuggled. Of course she has a sassy streak too, lol! When she was young she was a real firecracker and passed that to her children. :lol: Just another thing I love about her!


----------



## FamilyWhale (Jul 27, 2015)

ThreeHavens said:


> Thank you! Gypsy is a very rewarding goat to have. She is retired but she has a sweetness only a life of love can give them, and all she wants now is to be snuggled. Of course she has a sassy streak too, lol! When she was young she was a real firecracker and passed that to her children. :lol: Just another thing I love about her!


D'aw. You're welcome.  Please give Gypsy a hug and a kiss for me. I kiss my girls on the face all the time. That's so great. I love their snuggles so much.  Ohhh a sasser huh? Hehe. I love that about them. My girls have a bit of sass too. I love when they are fighting for my attention and they get what I call their "mohawk". Thanks for writing!!!!


----------

